# Anyone else loving these HDNet concerts?



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

just watching Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - I'm not historically a huge DMB fan, but this is just a really good acoustic show. nice playing, and there are some real jems.

I've really enjoys shows by The Old 97s, Smashing Pumpkins, John Mellencamp, The Cure and Eric Johnson in recent weeks.


there's a Leonard Cohen concert from 1970 coming up this weekend.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

+1 I'm enjoyin' 'em also. Reynolds is a monster. I've enjoyed watching Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes play with their various projects as well. Stray Cats was good. Lindsey Buckingham live at the Bass is stellar also - great sound and great chops! Plenty of variety there regardless of your musical tastes it seems...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

puckhead said:


> just watching Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - I'm not historically a huge DMB fan, but this is just a really good acoustic show. nice playing, and there are some real jems.
> 
> I've really enjoys shows by The Old 97s, Smashing Pumpkins, John Mellencamp, The Cure and Eric Johnson in recent weeks.
> 
> ...


You should see/hear Radio City Hall concert on blu-ray. 24/96 audio, it's phenominal.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd love to see the Old 97's one. They are one of my favourite bands. I not only don't have HDnet, I don't even have cable.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I'd love to see the Old 97's one. They are one of my favourite bands. I not only don't have HDnet, I don't even have cable.


I have had a tough time tracking down individual tracks on youtube from these shows. I have had the Old 97s tune "Designs on You" running through my head for about two weeks now since I saw the show, and can't seem to find that version of it anywhere.

this thread was almost labeled "who else loves the Old 97s?", but it got me thinking of the variety and quality of the other shows in the series too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Where are you seeing these? Online or Tv?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Where are you seeing these? Online or Tv?


TV (Ch #218 for me)

http://www.hd.net/concertseries.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Derek Trucks show was awesome! Highly recommended.

HDnet is superb.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, I used to watch those all the time when I had the HD TV hooked up.

The Foo Fighters one was real good - kind of their mellow/acoustic set, as opposed to their hard rock one.

It's also where I first saw John Mayer's "Where the Light Is", and immediately went to buy the DVD. FWIW, those shows are one-hour extractions from DVDs. You can buy any of those commercially, and the concerts are much longer than what you see on HDNet.

--- D


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I watched ZZ Top in Dallas this morning. Billy gets some fat tones allright, but they are sure not the best singers in the world. 9kkhhd


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is one to set the PVR for:

Thu., Dec. 31st 2:05 PM ET Solos: The Jazz Sessions - Kevin Breit - Guitars, Banjos & Mandolin - "an adventurous and oftentimes unpredictable player possessing a seemingly inexhaustible storehouse of ideas at his fingertips" -Gary Tate- Blues On Stage 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I watched ZZ Top in Dallas this morning. Billy gets some fat tones allright, but they are sure not the best singers in the world. 9kkhhd


crap, i missed that. 
had hockey on pretty much all day (much to my wife's chagrin) :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw Derek Trucks a couple of weeks ago. Fantastic!

Here's the schedule link:

http://www.hdnet.ca/music.html

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

add John Mayer to the list of "Holy Shit" concerts.

I haven't much been a fan of the radio hits I've heard, but holy crap is this cat a player.
he did a set acoustically, one as kind of jazz/blues trio, and one with a full band. 
Much respect. What phrasing. :bow:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not particularly a Big fan of Country music, but I caught Vince Gill on the weekend and I have to tell you that he is, very much a natural talent! I was pleasently surprised on how his interaction with the audience made all the diffrence. Humble, Yet very much an articulate guitar player and superb vocalist. His band of 17 other muscians were top notch as well. Well worth the watch!kksjur


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

urko99 said:


> I'm not particularly a Big fan of Country music, but I caught Vince Gill on the weekend and I have to tell you that he is, very much a natural talent!


Not much of a country music fan either but I agree 100%. The guy can play his guitar, writes some nice songs and it all comes straight from the heart. What more can you ask for? He also brought out some pretty nice looking guitars during his set. I'll bet he's got a few more too...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Yup..'ol Vince sure can kick it. The other guys sure help tho...that drummer!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSRRn3KGUsE

CT.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

puckhead said:


> add John Mayer to the list of "Holy Shit" concerts.
> 
> I haven't much been a fan of the radio hits I've heard, but holy crap is this cat a player.
> he did a set acoustically, one as kind of jazz/blues trio, and one with a full band.
> Much respect. What phrasing. :bow:


Yeah, I was never a fan, but my instructor put me on to him. I watched that HDNet concert, and went straight out and bought the DVD that it comes from. It's called "Where the Light Is", and it is some serious guitar playing. 

It was filmed in LA, and the premise is that Mayer was the opening act with the acoustic set, he was the second act with his blues trio, and he was also the headline act with his full band. The full band plays some of the big radio hits, the trio plays some wicked blues, and the acoustic set was particularly jaw dropping. His acoustic version of Petty's "Free Fallin" was ridiculous good.

I'd advise to get the DVD, it's twice as long as what's in the HDNet program, and it has some amazing performances on it. You can also get a live CD of his John Mayer Trio performance, called "Try", which is very different from the radio cheese. And the "Continuum" album is also not very cheesy, with a great cover of Hendrix's "Bold as Love". Mayer is a guitar playing god who has come to us in the form of a teen idol douchebag. It's an unfortunate reality.

--- D


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bumping the thread for another "holy crap" event.
Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones. lots of songs stripped down, including a couple with just Dave on an acoustic.

this is only the second concert from the series that I will keep on the PVR to watch again. (Old 97s was the first)


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

puckhead said:


> bumping the thread for another "holy crap" event.
> Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones. lots of songs stripped down, including a couple with just Dave on an acoustic.
> 
> this is only the second concert from the series that I will keep on the PVR to watch again. (Old 97s was the first)


Also from a longer DVD. I was able to watch the whole thing on an overseas flight a couple of years ago. Great concert, definitely some versions of songs better than the album-recorded-versions. Everlong is a stunner in that concert. I think they close the concert with it.

--- D


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Duster said:


> Also from a longer DVD. I was able to watch the whole thing on an overseas flight a couple of years ago. Great concert, definitely some versions of songs better than the album-recorded-versions. Everlong is a stunner in that concert. I think they close the concert with it.
> 
> --- D


Not sure how much they would have cut out from the DVD. The version I watched was well over 2 hrs.
and yes, the Everlong closer was a terrific version. I did watch that one a couple of times in a row.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

puckhead said:


> Not sure how much they would have cut out from the DVD. The version I watched was well over 2 hrs.
> and yes, the Everlong closer was a terrific version. I did watch that one a couple of times in a row.


Nice. I guess sometimes they run the full version. Good to know. The one I saw was an hour long, so I'm not sure what they cut out. Maybe they have different versions depending on their program schedule...

--- D


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

YOu know I had that in my hand on Sat, but hesitated as it was not BD, BUT I think I'll get the DVD I can at least take it to the cottage with me... SOLD! I have a crush on Dave Grohl andyway.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> YOu know I had that in my hand on Sat, but hesitated as it was not BD, BUT I think I'll get the DVD I can at least take it to the cottage with me... SOLD! I have a crush on Dave Grohl andyway.


a lot of his personality comes out in this one.
he a funny cat, for sure.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I just read a biography of him, I enjoyed it very muchm he's a complete workoholic and is constantly recording something with someone. i had no idea that a couple of funny guys are in this video. Guess who? I had no idea they have been together since 1999. Grohl loves them and 1st cought them at a club, he's played with them on and off, and oh Grohl HATES this song....[video=youtube;1VQ_3sBZEm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0[/video]


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

He definitely seems like an interesting guy, always working on different projects. I read an interesting story about how he recorded some drum tracks and mailed them to the guys from Prodigy. Apparently he just included a note, saying he likes their music, and he was at home playing the drums and recorded some tracks that he thought they might be able to use. He just seems like the kind of guy who likes to collaborate with a bunch of people on a bunch of different things, and he keeps popping up with unexpected names. I remember years ago, he was invited to sit with the surviving members of Led Zeppelin at their table at the Grammys, and Robert Plant said that they were big fans of the Foos. Now there's a compliment.

That being said, I've also heard he's a control freak, I guess borne out by the fact that on the last Foofighters album, he played all the instruments himself, and used the band only for playing live. 

He strikes me as an artist, with a lot of curiousity about different things, but also maybe some inner conflict. He goes between loud and acoustic all the time, and between collaboration and control. It makes sense that he's such a funny guy, because a lot of comedians exhibit the same kind of dual personalities. 

As for Jack Black and Tenacious D, I'm sure anyone who's seen "The Pick of Destiny" caught on that The Devil, with whom Black duels musically at the end of the movie, was played by Grohl? Best part of the movie, no question.

--- D



Starbuck said:


> I just read a biography of him, I enjoyed it very muchm he's a complete workoholic and is constantly recording something with someone. i had no idea that a couple of funny guys are in this video. Guess who? I had no idea they have been together since 1999. Grohl loves them and 1st cought them at a club, he's played with them on and off, and oh Grohl HATES this song....[video=youtube;1VQ_3sBZEm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Just bumping the thread for the *Judas Priest - British Steel* concert that was on last weekend.
They played the entire album, and then a few more hits :rockon2:

brought back a lot of memories, and they just hit on such a perfect metal tone.
KK Downing and Glenn Tipton are such an amazing team.

anyone else catch it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only "TV" I have been watching lately are DVD concerts. Ordinary TV is so poor these days I never watch it but some of the taped concerts are in some ways, better than being their. One of my favorites is the 2000 "The Guess Who" concert taped in Winnipeg during a thunder and lightning storm. Randy, Burton and the gang were at the top of their game at that concert.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched the Satriani show today. That was good. 

He had a rhythm guitarist on that tour, though the only time I really heard him was on Flying in a Blue Dream.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yeesh. watched the Willie Nelson one (Live at Billy Bob's) over the last couple of days.
He's a legend indeed, but man..

he had the old guitar with the hole through the face of it. tone sounded like crap, and took up too much of the mix - he was kind of partially playing sloppy fills and arpeggios out of rhythm, and totally distracted from the rest of the band. He did get a bit more into the groove as the show wore on, or maybe I just got use to it.
vocally, he had lost all range and emotion. the following songs sounded pretty much the same: Funny How time slips away, Luchenbach Texas, Crazy, Whisky River, Me and Bobby McGee, Blue Eyes Crying in the rain, to all the girls I've loved before, good hearted woman, help me make it through the night, All of me, on the road again, angel flying too close to the ground, georgia on my mind. all... the... same....

I hate to be negative, but this was just a stinker. it did make me want to go listen to Willie's albums though. Man did Willie have some great song. Unfortunately just not on this performance.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone watch Extreme on HdNet last night?

Wow! Nuno is frigging amazing. Amazing chops, amazing rhythm playing & vocals. 

Eric Johnson and the Pretenders are upcoming this week.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> Anyone watch Extreme on HdNet last night?
> 
> Wow! Nuno is frigging amazing. Amazing chops, amazing rhythm playing & vocals.
> 
> Eric Johnson and the Pretenders are upcoming this week.


I didn't watch the Extreme one. For some reason I can't get past 'More Than Words'. 
That song makes me feel all stabby, so I never really got into the rest of their catalog.

The Eric Johnson one is very good, i found the Pretenders a bit dry.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems to be a new batch of these shows lately.

I was never much of a fan of Jane's Addiction, but Dave Navarro is such a monster.
Quite enjoyed the show for him alone (the writhing dancing girls didn't hurt either).

Alice Cooper - what can you say, it's more than a rock show, it's theatre. Always fun.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

When was the cooper concert? Still running?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> Seems to be a new batch of these shows lately.
> 
> I was never much of a fan of Jane's Addiction, but Dave Navarro is such a monster.
> Quite enjoyed the show for him alone (the writhing dancing girls didn't hurt either).
> ...


LOL! I saw janes at massey Hall, it was amazeballs! I have that Cooper DVD, he's such a great, great showman. Love the all day sunday concerts on HDNET!!!

Check it out.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> When was the cooper concert? Still running?


It's on again this coming Sunday.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, I just discovered that Bell ExpressVu took HDnet off the channel lineup in December of last year. Jerks


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> It's on again this coming Sunday.


This Sunday (Jan 30) is a good one to set the PVR for
- Judas Priest doing British Steel
- Alice Cooper again
- Deep Purple (premiere)
- Queen (paul rogers)
- David Gilmour

sorry to hear about Bell's programming. that sucks.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where this channel is on Rogers in Toronto?

Thanks
Pete


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Just watched the Peter Frampton one, basically to here the hits from Frampton Comes Alive.... holy shit that cat can play. I'm going to need to dig through more of his discography. Very entertaining show.

also, i learned something today... they played "I Don't Need No Doctor" during the encore, and I didn't quite believe they would cover a W.A.S.P tune, so I had to look it up. Sure enough, Ray Charles 1974. aaahhh, that makes more sense


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

puckhead said:


> i learned something today... they played "I Don't Need No Doctor" during the encore, and I didn't quite believe they would cover a W.A.S.P tune, so I had to look it up. Sure enough, Ray Charles 1974. aaahhh, that makes more sense


If you liked that......you will LOVE this. Humble Pie (with Frampton 1971)
BTW ...Ray Charles....1966

Rock On !!!!!!!!


[video=youtube_share;0lxyRjzXvxo]http://youtu.be/0lxyRjzXvxo[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now you're talking. Marriott was golden. Awesome line up on that album too!




faracaster said:


> If you liked that......you will LOVE this. Humble Pie (with Frampton 1971)
> BTW ...Ray Charles....1966
> 
> Rock On !!!!!!!!
> ...


----------

